# Datenbank lokal



## JvKbF (10. Sep 2015)

Ich hoffe das ist das richtige Forum dafür. 
Ich möchte momentan eine Lokale Anwendung schreiben. Allerdings benötige ich dafür eine Datenbank, die je nach nutzung des Programmes, riesig werden kann(Deswegen möchte ich keine xml files) . Allerdings möchte ich das ganze nicht online schalten. Daher die Frage: 

wie installiere ich eine Datenbank mit lokal dazu? Beispielsweise MySql? Welche Möglichkeiten, Tipps und Tricks gibt es da? 

Danke schon mal


----------



## Tobse (10. Sep 2015)

Die Antwort ist SQLite, sofern nur ein Client gleichzeitig angemeldet sein soll.


----------



## JvKbF (10. Sep 2015)

Und das kann man ganz einfach mit installieren? Danke!


----------



## Der Müde Joe (10. Sep 2015)

Kannst ja einfach eine Embedded DB nehmen Derby, H2 oder so.


----------



## Tom299 (11. Sep 2015)

Die SQLite brauchste nicht installieren, das ist im Endeffekt nur eine Datei. Du brauchst nur den Treiber/JAR für dein Programm, das wars schon. Und zum Bearbeiten der DB ein Tool wie z.B. 
*SQLite Expert Personal http://www.sqliteexpert.com/download.html*


----------

